# DVD-ROM geht nicht mehr

## mattes

Hallo zusammen,

seit einiger Zeit gehen die beiden DVD-LW (IDE) auf meinem X64 System nicht mehr. Unter parallel intstlliertem Gentoo x86 funktionieren sie, daher schließe ich HW und BIOS mal aus.

Die Konfiguration der SCSI und SATA Treiber im Kernel habe ich verglichen und ist identisch. Aber ich bekomme kein /dev/sr0 bzw sr1   :Confused: 

Der Controller ist ein JMicron.

Habt ihr ne Idee?

----------

## Pika85

Hi!

Wie sieht es mit der "/etc/fstab" aus? Ebenfalls identisch? Was zeigt "dmesg" nach dem einlegen einer CD an? "lsscsi", wenn installiert, sollte ebenfalls dein laufwerk anzeigen...

MfG

Pika

----------

## mattes

 *Pika85 wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der "/etc/fstab" aus? Ebenfalls identisch? Was zeigt "dmesg" nach dem einlegen einer CD an? "lsscsi", wenn installiert, sollte ebenfalls dein laufwerk anzeigen...
> 
> MfG
> ...

 

/etc/Fstab ist da noch nciht relevant, es fehlt ja das Device..

dmesg zeigt nix.

lsscsi zeigt nur die disks an

Grüße

mattes

----------

## ScytheMan

welche kernel version?

3.2.12?

hilft ein downgrade auf 3.2.1?

----------

## mattes

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> welche kernel version?
> 
> 3.2.12?
> 
> hilft ein downgrade auf 3.2.1?

 

ja, 3.2.12.  ist da was bekannt?

Werde mal ein downgrade versuchen.

----------

## mattes

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> welche kernel version?
> 
> 3.2.12?
> 
> hilft ein downgrade auf 3.2.1?

 

ja, danke hat "geholfen". Was ist denn da der Hintergrund?

Mit dem 3.2.1 dreht der Nepumuk allerdings durch, musste ich deaktivieren (ICh will doch nur meine Mails durchsuchen können  :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## ScytheMan

ju gab wohl probleme mit dem controller:

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=665420

----------

